# Clinger gets a lifetime ban for a positive clenbuterol test



## BAi9302010 (Mar 7, 2002)

Clinger Given Lifetime Ban For Second Doping Infraction | Cyclingnews.com



> A statement from USADA said that Clinger “accepted responsibility for using clenbuterol to enhance his performance.” As it was his second doping infraction, the 34-year-old received a life ban, which began on August 9.


Is this the first time that a rider who has tested positive for clen has admitted to using it for performance enhancing benefits, and not pulled the contamination card?


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope he enjoys retirement back at the Māori village.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

My cycling bud is slightly asthmatic and occasionally takes an inhaler hit of clenbuterol. Probably why he always kicks my butt on the climbs! ;-)

Seems enough quacks around for a pro cyclist to get one to write a prescription. Not that they could use the excuse successfully...


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Should have been banned for those rediculous tatts.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

jlandry said:


> Should have been banned for those rediculous tatts.


Or ridden for Rock Racing. O. Wait.


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

Worst tattoo every.
seriously what job is that moron going to get with stuff like that all over his head.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

macscac said:


> Worst tattoo every.
> seriously what job is that moron going to get with stuff like that all over his head.


Either for a circus or a rock band.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

It should be against the law to allow a tattoo artist to do this to someones face and head.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Looking at the pictures in the cyclingnews story it looks like he's trying to erase the tats. That probably hurts more than getting tatooed.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

fast ferd said:


> My cycling bud is slightly asthmatic and occasionally takes an inhaler hit of clenbuterol. Probably why he always kicks my butt on the climbs! ;-)
> 
> Seems enough quacks around for a pro cyclist to get one to write a prescription. Not that they could use the excuse successfully...


Pretty sure the inhaler is albuterol.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

macscac said:


> Worst tattoo every.
> seriously what job is that moron going to get with stuff like that all over his head.


He was apparently 'inspired' by the Maori. But no Maori has a facial tattoos that butt ugly.


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

*Nope...he uses clenbuterol*



jorgy said:


> Pretty sure the inhaler is albuterol.


see Clenbuterol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
:thumbsup:


----------



## BS87 (Jul 5, 2011)

fast ferd said:


> see Clenbuterol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> :thumbsup:


Except you are in the US, where no inhaler or any drug containing clenbuterol is market, as its not FDA approved for use. Where as albuterol is the most common fast-acting inhaler:thumbsup:


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

BS87 said:


> Except you are in the US, where no inhaler or any drug containing clenbuterol is market, as its not FDA approved for use. Where as albuterol is the most common fast-acting inhaler:thumbsup:


I have asthma and after reading the wiki info on clenbuterol it seems like it would have the same effects that ephedrine had on me when I experimented with it. 

Smooth muscle relaxing to open up the airways, increase in blood pressure(to the point of causing headaches) and slightly accelerated weight loss. 

If clen dilates the airways and it could be delivered into the lungs so the doses could be kept low then it could provide a boost to someone going uphill or sprinting, providing it lasts as long as my albuterol inhaler.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

heathb said:


> I have asthma and after reading the wiki info on clenbuterol it seems like it would have the same effects that ephedrine had on me when I experimented with it.
> 
> Smooth muscle relaxing to open up the airways, increase in blood pressure(to the point of causing headaches) and slightly accelerated weight loss.
> 
> If clen dilates the airways and it could be delivered into the lungs so the doses could be kept low then it could provide a boost to someone going uphill or sprinting, providing it lasts as long as my albuterol inhaler.


A few people have been caught for Ephedrine, notably including Levi Leipheimer.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

BS87 said:


> Except you are in the US, where no inhaler or any drug containing clenbuterol is market, as its not FDA approved for use. Where as albuterol is the most common fast-acting inhaler:thumbsup:


Have never seen clenbuterol in a pharmacy.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

I feel bad for him- dude's obviously F'd in the head...
I read a big interview w/ him a few months back... in Velonews, I think. Interesting how low his life sank after USPS.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

velodog said:


> Looking at the pictures in the cyclingnews story it looks like he's trying to erase the tats. That probably hurts more than getting tatooed.


In another article it mentions that he's in the long 3 year process of removing the tat. It was back in 2005 that he was told to have the tat removed by WEBCOR(team), which would have cost $25K and instead he finished the tattoo for $100. It looks like he's removing the mask part of the tattoo, but his forehead and scalp haven't been touched. Most likely because of the cost. 

I still think facial tats should be outlawed. They don't do anything for anyone other than F'up their life.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

heathb said:


> It should be against the law to allow a tattoo artist to do this to someones face and head.


 Nice! What a cool looking fella! If I had a daughter, I would be proud if she brought this guy home. Maybe he'll be next employed as ....a stock broker? He would look really good like that in a Brooks Brothers suit and tie, driving his Range Rover to the Club..contributing to the Republicans... Imagine how cool he will look when he is 85, bouncing his baby great grand daughter on his knee...


----------

